# 2000 Altima: How much to tighten V belt?



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, I know with most cars the V belt (not the surpentine), is usually tightened until it deflects/moves only about 1/2 inch when pushed in at the longest unsupported point. Is it the same with the Altima's V belt? It seems like it needs to be tighter because of the chirp when the engine is started. Thanks!


----------

